# Duke wants pressure on his walks.



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm needing some advice here with Dukus. We need 2 people to walk the dogs because Dukus is a puller. I walk Sophie, and hubster walks Duke because I just can't handle the steady pressure he seems to like on his neck.

We are using martingale collars, which has improved some of the pulling, but he's had this collar for quite some time now, and no improvements since then.

Hubster does leash pops when the pressure gets to strong and that seems to release him a bit, but still, he goes right to the end of the leash to create the pressure around his neck. 

Hubster also talks to him steadily.... saying "easy" or "pace" and as soon as he gets a pressure release, gives Duke a treat with a praise of "Good easy" "Good pace". Duke takes the treat and then once again, the pressure. 

We're trying to "catch" him on the loose leash, so that he realizes what it feels like to have a "Good Pace", but it doesn't stick at all. He just doesn't seem to get it. 

I've mentioned in other threads, that Duke is a slow learner, it almost seems he's passive agressive.

I just want to be able to walk both dogs together. My pups can't be walked during the day because of this (hubster isn't home)... it's a good thing that they release some energy with their energetic backyard running and rough housing.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello!
Have you tried Gentle Leaders or pinch collars. Opposite theories on each but both can be effective. Personally I'm a fan of a pinch collar, some people prefer the other. Martingales generally don't give you a whole lot more power than a regular buckle collar. Buckle collars give you no power.
You may actually be rewarding them for pulling with this reward system your husband has going on. He talks to them in a soothing voice while they pull then gives them a treat when they look back. To the dog this is getting rewarded for pulling! What makes them pull is that YOU FOLLOW -- the reward is GETTING THERE FASTER. So the quickest way to get through to them that they need to stop is to STOP WALKING WHERE THEY WANT TO GO. Either halt in your tracks OR turn in the opposite directions. I would quit with the verbal praise and treats. You can control their biggest reward, so that's where you need to concentrate. Also a change in equipment will get you there faster. Best of luck.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Ah, never thought of it that way. You see, Sophie was trained with the reward system and she's mostly wonderful on walks... after the initial excitement when it's a new area we're walking. All we need to say is "Pace" and she slows down... her leash even hangs across her back most times (with me holding the other end... no worries).

I'm supposing, the same system doesn't work on both our dogs then. I'll tell him to try what you've described.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree with Anney. Stopping abruptly and heading the other direction anytime there is pull on the lead is an aproach that usually works well.

Have you ever considered trying a clicker with Duke? He may need a more precise way of marking his desired behaviors.

I liked this youtube video which demonstrates a couple different methods. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFgtqgiAKoQ&feature=related


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I think Duke could go back to basic leash training in order that he learns how you want him to walk. I am an advocate of the walking in opposite directions, but I had the biggest success with stopping dead every time the lead went taut.

You need some dedication and patience, but I've trained both mine this way, and trust me they were both big pullers. I've never had to use any other devices other than a flat collar (I use leather, much more durable). I can guarantee this works.

I now have a dog (Obi) of 42 kilos and bitch (Izzie) of 32 kilos who walk on one side of me linked together, and hardly ever pull. 

You just have to take him out on his own for several days, and decide that he is never going to pull you again. Be consistent, praise gently when he's doing it correctly. Good luck, it's going to take some work but will be 100% worth it.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The Easy Walk harness helps out with pullers, a lot. I walk all three of mine at one time, and Jasmine has always been a puller, but with the harness, she doesn't pull.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would go with the prong collar and a 2 foot leash, so he can't go to the end of a longer one and pull away. If you can teach him WHERE to be rather than a pace, that helps too. If he starts to get too far in front, then have your hubby pop him and turn around at the same time, and when he catches up, then reward with a treat. 

It also helps to not go the same route each day, keeping it random so he doesn't know where he's 'supposed' to go and can't try to drag you there. 

I walk all three dogs and push a stroller, we go for walks around town, stop to chat, and for the most part all three dogs are pretty good. It does help to work on the skills by themselves first, then add in the second dog (you may want to walk behind at first so it's not a race, then beside later). One dog is on a buckle and the other two are on nylon slip collars, having moved off of the prong. I also don't allow 'stop and sniff/pee' breaks, I will stop at places and tell them to go, but sniffing and marking lawns every three feet is out of the question. 

Lana


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

fostermom said:


> The Easy Walk harness helps out with pullers, a lot. I walk all three of mine at one time, and Jasmine has always been a puller, but with the harness, she doesn't pull.



The EZ walk harness did wonders for Sam, who would pull so hard that he'd be gagging and choking himself. With the harness he walked with a loose leash from the very first use. It really made our walks wonderful.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Do they become dependent on the harness? I'd like to use it to train, but eventually get him to a regular collar again... is that possible to do?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This is so common among Goldens. Penny can be a strong puller. 

There's a sticky topic at the top of this forum that deals exclusively with pulling on the leash. It's THAT common. Lots of good ideas in that thread.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> Do they become dependent on the harness? I'd like to use it to train, but eventually get him to a regular collar again... is that possible to do?


 Both of my goldens walk loose leash on a flat collar. I still use the harnesses when I am walking all three because there is always the possibility of an overwhelming distraction for them and I don't want them to a) slip their collars because they are so excited or b) all three lunge forward at one time because with the three of them on a walk, they outweigh me. The harness keeps them from putting their entire weight into the lunge. It hasn't happened in a long time, but I am still not willing to risk it.


----------

